
First Methane Leak Found on Antarctic Sea Floor Confirms Researchers' Fears - bookofjoe
https://www.sciencealert.com/there-s-a-strange-methane-leak-from-antarctica-s-sea-floor-and-it-s-not-good-news
======
bookofjoe
>Riddles in the cold: Antarctic endemism and microbial succession impact
methane cycling in the Southern Ocean

[https://royalsocietypublishing.org/doi/10.1098/rspb.2020.113...](https://royalsocietypublishing.org/doi/10.1098/rspb.2020.1134)

------
perl4ever
Did a memo go out saying it's "global heating" and not "warming"?

